# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Wie heeft ook fibromyalgie

## kampwijf1987

hoi ik ben een meid van 23 jaar 
en ik zit in fase 2 van de symptomen van fibromyalgie  :Mad: 
ik zit alleen nog maar thuis omdat ik nergens naar toe kan :Mad: 
omdat ik te moe en geen puff er voor heb  :Mad: 
en ik heb dag in dag uit pijn waar je gek van wordt  :EEK!: 
ik hoop dat ze daar ook voor iets hebben om de pijn te verzachten  :Smile: 
en mijn rug is krom en mijn heupen staan scheef  :EEK!: 
ik zal het fijn vinden als er meer mensen zijn die het zelfde hebben als ik :Smile: 
dan kan ik met hun over de ziekte hebben  :Smile: 

gr xxx camara

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Camara,
Ik heb het ook. 
Zoals je aangeeft staan je rug en heupen scheef en dat geeft grote belasting in je spieren. Ben je ooit bij een chiropractor geweest om je rug en heupen recht te laten zetten? Als alles weer recht staat dan gaat de spanning van je spieren en zal de pijn minder worden.
Door de hoge spierspanning krijg je triggerpoints (soort spierknoopjes) en die triggerpoints kunnen je helemaal gek maken van de pijn, tintelingen, krampen. Het is ook vreselijk uitputtend.
Triggerpointpijn komt door de meeste pijnstillers heen, dus het is van belang dat je de triggerpoints laat behandelen. 
http://www.triggerpointboek.nl
Onder de link kun je ook behandelaars in je buurt vinden.

Bij mij heeft de combinatie chiropractor + triggerpointtherapie (dry needling) goed geholpen. Ik kom waarschijnlijk nooit van de fibromyalgie af, maar het is allemaal wel dragelijker geworden.

----------


## gin

dag Camara,

ik heb ook de diagnose gekregen van fibromyalgie. Dit kreeg ik enkele jaren geleden in het Uz van Gent. 
Mijn pijn is met ups en downs. 
Ik probeer zo goed mogelijk in beweging te blijven. Ik hou me warm en neem pijnstilling. 
Ik wou dit gewoon even laten weten. Dag per dag leer ik hiermee leven. 
Weet dat je niet alleen bent!

----------


## mamalien

ik heb sinds gisteren ook te horen gekregen dat ik fibromyalgie heb.
ik zit voor het moment aan nieuwe medicatie sinds gisteren (metanor) of het helpt week ik pas na twee weken. ik heb ook pijnklinieken afgegaan, chiropracticus,..
ik volg nu wel kiné om het allemaal wat soepel te maken voor eventjes wat een voldoening is. ik leer er ook mee omgaan van dag tot dag en luister nu wel naar mijn lichaam. als ik veel zeer heb neem ik een goed warm bad en ga rusten en inderdaad in beweging blijven. met mijn pijnstillers is het ook wat dragelijker maar zoals hier al werd vermeld is het ook met ups en downs.

sefi ik ga zeker eens kijken op die link. bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## Sefi

> sefi ik ga zeker eens kijken op die link. bedankt


Zeker de moeite waard. Alle fibrootjes hebben ook triggerpoints, dus het kan geen kwaad om het uit te proberen.  :Smile:

----------


## mamalien

camara mij mag je altijd mailen als je eens wilt praten erover vind at best ok. zo kunnen we elkaar wat steun geven  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb het ook ...
Ben er niet blij mee, maar 't is nu eenmaal niet anders!!

----------


## Agnes574

Lees deze artikels eens;
Klik op onderstaande link!
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4126
Sterkte en moed aan alle fybro-ers (mezelf inbegrepen  :Wink: )

----------


## kampwijf1987

heey mamalien 

ik heb je toegevoegt aan mijn vrienden 
en ik ben blij dat ik nou iemand heb waar mee kan praten over fibromyalgie 
dankjewel mamalien 

gr

----------


## mamalien

> heey mamalien 
> 
> ik heb je toegevoegt aan mijn vrienden 
> en ik ben blij dat ik nou iemand heb waar mee kan praten over fibromyalgie 
> dankjewel mamalien 
> 
> gr



langs deze weg ben ik eigenlijk op op zoek naar mensen die hetzelfde hebben en ben blij dat ik er vind. het is fijn erover te praten met mensen die weten wat het is want vaak kom je ongeloofwaardig over bij de mensen.
ik heb het soms ook echt moeilijk ermee vooral hjet aanvaarden dan omdat ik zelf nog maar 31 jaar ben. khad gehoopt dat het niet zou aflopen met deze diagnose maar het is nu zo. ik kan er mij alleen bij neerleggen en de dagen nemen hoe ze komen. als je een babbeltje wilt ofzo je mag altijd iets laten horen :Wink:

----------


## mamalien

het is misschien een hup voor fibromensen maar ik heb het in huis gehaald en ik ben er tevreden mee. als ik zware pijn heb ga ik er op liggen en het helpt.

het helpt voor soepele spieren
het zorgt voor ontspanning soepele spieren 
het bevordert soepele gewrichten
hier is alvast de website wie intresse heeft. 

http://www.infrarooddeken.be/

ik wil zeker niemand verplichten ofzo je doet er zelf mee wat je wilt.
t'is altijd leuk tips aan elkaar te kunnen geven 
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een elektrisch onderdeken op mijn matras liggen; zo kan ik altijd in een warm bed stappen en dat ontspant m'n spieren gelukkig ook ... héél de nacht laat ik dat meestal aanstaan, maar na een half uur in bed zet ik de temperatuur wel lager  :Wink: .

Merci voor de link naar het infrarooddeken (Wél duur zég; 285€!!).. je hebt ook infraroodlampen ... en voor ons fybro-ers kan een keer zonder de zonnebank gaan ook deugd doen; al is dat natuurlijk niet gezond als je dat te vaak doet  :Wink: .

Ik heb momenteel weer érg veel pijn in m'n knieën ... ze gaan voortdurend pijnlijk op slot en 'van slot'; een trap op en af is momenteel écht een ramp > pijn!!!
En dat terwijl ik Metanor én OxyContin slik ... deze pijn is niet te bestrijden met welke pijnstiller dan ook.. Er MOET een oplossing komen!! Ben nog maar 36 en wil leven!!

Ook heb ik nu weer wisselend ontstekingen in m'n rechter- en linkerschouder met uitstraling naar armen en handen...grrr...hiervoor neem ik ontstekingsremmers; helpt wel iets!

Verder heb ik het altijd koud ...

Een paar van de problemen neergezet; ik ga niet alles erop zetten anders raakt de server hier nog overbelast  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Komende dinsdag moet ik naar UZ Gent voor een thermografie > ook met infraroodlampen, hoop dat daar iets uitkomt!! Is een behandeling die (nog) niet word terugbetaald, dus mag daar zelf 100 tot 200€ voor ophoesten!!

Lieve lotgenoten, geniet vandaag van de zon en weet dat er mensen zijn die meedenken en meeleven ... vooral de mede fybro-ers  :Wink: !
Xx Ag

----------


## mamalien

hé agnes 574 ja het is wel duur vond ik ook maar ik ben blij dat ik het toch gekocht heb  :Wink: 
want tenslotte verlicht het wel mijn pijn en dan heb ik het er wel voor over. :Wink: 
khoop echt dat het iets gaat helpen agnes dinsdag. laat je iets weten ben wel benieuwd eigelijk? azo kou hebben ik heb dat ook maar wist niet dat het daarvan kan zijn.
ik dacht dat ik een kou kippetje was  :Big Grin: 
ja, het is echt een machteloze zaak. we zouden iets moeten doen eigelijk. waarom niet samen een petietie of zo opstarten? gewoon om te bewijzen dat we tenslotte met veel zijn en als we samen werken .... ik wil dat gerust op mij nemen. ik ken de schepen hier goed van volksgezondheid. ik wil gerust die petie haar persoonlijk gaan afgeven  :Wink:  want ik vind het zo mùoeilijk en aanvaardbaar dat ik ook als 1 jarige zo verder moet functioneren.
ik vind dat we recht hebben op meer tenslotte zo door het leven gaan is al zwaar genoeg hé.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Agnes: wat is een electrische onderdeken zalig hè?...ik heb het ook al jarennnnnnnnnnnnnnn en kan en wil er niet meer zonder....ik zet hem uit als ik ga slapen maar ik heb het dan wel een koud 's nachts maar òòk warm en dan hangen die benen weer buiten het bed te bungelen...maar ja dat is de menopauze waar ik gelijdelijk in val....pfffff wat een gedoe en wat draaien in bed....
mijn gewrichten zijn pijnlijk, dat zal de reden zijn dat ik steeds zo vermoeid ben, maar ja dat begrijpen andere mensen denk ik niet zo goed, dus ik praat er amper over, maar voel het dus des te meer....zelfs met de hond lopen is een hele opgave soms, maar goed er zijn ook betere dagen natuurlijk en het geeft wel afleiding en gezelligheid...een zonnebank heb ik thuis staan ( alleen een bovenblad ), maar meestal geen puf om er onder te gaan...ik moet mezelf dat maar weer eens aanleren....ff doorzetten......

Agnes  :Embarrassment:  alvast sterkte gewenst voor a.s. dinsdag voor het geval ik dat vergeet....wel enorm balen dat jezelf voor die kosten op moet draaien....succes hoor!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

èn een goede dag gewenst zonder al te veel pijn voor de "andere leden" die rondlopen met Fibromyalgie....het blijft ellendig, een andere keer zal ik dat artikel hierboven lezen Agnes, ik moet nu weg....Liefsssssssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peace

Hoi camara,

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 41 jaar, en heb al 23 jaar klachten van extreme vermoeidheid. Sinds de laatste 13 jaar heb ik ook de pijnklachten erbij gekregen. Een paar jaar geleden definitief de diagnose Fibromyalgie gekregen van een reumatoloog in het ziekenhuis.

Dus ja meid, ik heb het ook. En al heel lang!
Het gaat met ups & downs. Het is niet zo dat het elke dag een drama zal zijn. Het is wel wijs om er hulp bij te zoeken. Iemand bij wie je van je af kunt kletsen. De pijn - vermoeidheid mogen je niet de baas worden (ook al zullen er helaas periodes in je leven zijn, dat dat helaas wel zo is). Maar dan opeens zijn er ook weer goede periodes. 

Probeer bij de dag te leven.
Probeer zoveel mogelijk te genieten.
Kijk naar wat je wel kunt, richt je niet op wat je niet (meer) kunt.
Probeer te bewegen.
En wees bovenal lief voor jezelf, in de wetenschap dat je hier niet voor gekozen hebt (er zullen veel mensen zijn, die het niet begrijpen). Je staat hier niet alleen in.


Heel veel sterkte, en je mag mij ook altijd mailen hoor :Wink:

----------


## Peace

Ik ben nu een boek aan het lezen, die ik iedereen echt met nadruk van harte aanraad. In dit boek word je eindelijk serieus genomen in al je klachten. Het is ontzettend hoopvol.

De pijn de baas van Frits Winter.

Zegen jezelf en koop dit boek  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn uitslag van de thermografie;
- de plaatsen waar ik pijn heb (onderrug tot en met beide voeten) en linkerarm (schouder tot en met arm) blijken veel te koud ...
UITLEG; Volgens mijn pijnartse behoort de temperatuur in mijn gehele lichaam rond de 36,7° te zijn en op de plaatsen waar ik pijn heb is die temperatuur onder de 30°,wat blijkbaar de (zenuw)pijnen verklaart!!

16 juni ga ik maar weer 's naar de dagkliniek en daar gaan ze in mijn hals een inspuiting doen onder scopie (röntgenstralen)... om de temperatuur in mijn linkerarm weer op peil te proberen brengen.
Helpt deze behandeling, dan doen ze beide benen ook!

Ik ben blij dat er eindelijk iets gevonden is en dat mijn artse écht doorzoekt!!
Hopelijk helpt deze behandeling... én lang, anders wordt het opereren om de zenuwbanen meer plaats te geven. Hopelijk komt het zover niet  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## mamalien

hé Agnes574 kben blij voor je dat je een arts hebt gevonden!

van mijn kinésist heb ik ook een arts gekregen die erin zou gespecialiseerd zijn.
kga dan ook zo snel mogelijk een raadpleging maken.

kheb ook al vernomen dat er binnenkort een arts zou gaan beginnen met het opstarten van een afdeling in gasthuisberg. ik kijk er alvast naar uit  :Wink:

----------


## kimmie101996

misschien late reactie en misschien lees je het ook niet meer,,
ik heb het ook.
ik ben nu 16 jaar toen ik net 15 was kwamen ze erachter.
maarja het is nou eenmaal zo.... :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Kimmie, 
aan fibro is er wel degelijk iets te doen hoor dus nooit wanhopen. 
Welke behandelingen heb je al gehad ? Slik je medicatie hiervoor of ga je naar de fysio ? Kan je eventjes meer uitleg geven dan kunnen we je misschien helpen, vragen staat vrij.

----------


## kimmie101996

hihi ja fijn!

ik ben alleen bezig met de fysio, maar door die vermoeidheid lukt dat minder goed. 
vorig jaar zag ik eindelijk vooruitzicht maar door veel ziek zijn en moe nu weer veel slechter!

----------


## Elisabeth9

NU ik dit alles weer lees weet ik weer waarom ik toch altijd zo moe ben...het klinkt gek maar soms is er zoveel in een mensenleven en dan lees ik de symptonen weer en dan denk ik ja, ach dat is ook zo...dat komt doordat ik bijna altijd pijn heb door Posttraumatische Dystrofie, Fibromyalgie, Spastische dikke darm, en de Schildklier speelt ook mee  :Big Grin:  een gezellig zooitje bij elkaar....ik heb een hondje om mee te wandelen...ik ben een sociaal mens, maar soms moet ik echt even uitrusten tussen de bedrijven door anders haal ik de dag niet!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ook ik heb behandelingen gehad bij de Fysio voor jarennnnnnnnnnnnn, ik ben bij een Osteopaat geweest, bij een goede Chiropractor, ( 3 verschillende) ik heb mij laten helpen door een Medium, en door een andere manier van energie krijgen, ik kan niet op het woord komen...ha,ha,...wat suf... :Big Grin:  pffffffff je laten behandelen van tijd tot tijd is noodzakelijk...uiteindelijk moet je een fietsband ook steeds oppompen....het maakt dat de energiebanen weer wat beter doorstromen met bloed...goed eten is ook belangrijk maar ja als ik mij ellendig voel dan heb ik wel zin in wat makkelijks te eten of eens lekker te snoepen...ik heb zojuist mijn paaseitjes opgegeten.....en gister een tompouche oranje omdat het morgen Koninginnedag is ....ha,ha,...heeft gesmaakt....lieve Allemaal, ik wens jullie een goede week toe met minder pijn...sterkte.....

Liefs en een warme knuffel van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ik zou zeggen naar mijn ervaring met FM en CVS, chronisch vermoeidheidsyndroom allemaal naar een goeie endocrinoloog die jullie hormoonhuishouding eens goed onder de loep neemt want volgens mij loopt dit bij jullie allemaal verkeerd. Ook de pijnstilling voor vele mensen loopt verkeerd, hoe meer pijnstilling je neemt hoe harder je lichaam zich gaat verzetten tegen de pijnstilling dat je op het laatste niet anders meer kan dan aan de morfine gaan hangen, geloof me ik ben er ook moeten van afkicken en dat was helemaal niet aangenaam te noemen, het was een hel maar ik moet zeggen nu neem ik quasi geen pijnstilling meer behalve als ik het echt niet meer kan houden van de rugpijn, dan slik ik wel tramadol maar dan ook niet alle dagen... mijn FM hebben ze ook behandeld met dry neelding en dat heeft echt geholpen, mijn CVS dat was helemaal anders, daarvoor heb ik heel veel medicatie moeten slikken oa TPN baxters, gammaglobulines, antibiotica en virusremmers, en ook baxters met magnesium en vit B12, een hele boterham natuurlijk maar het heeft geholpen, alhoewel ik kan nog dagen hebben dat ik echt heel moe ben, niet meer zo extreem maar als ik over mijn grenzen ga dan kan ik de dagen erna echt niet meer op of weg en mijn rugproblemen en andere gewrichtsproblemen zullen er natuurlijk ook wel iets mee te maken hebben maar ik ben bijna nooit meer echt ziek zoals ik vroeger was. Laat jullie niet aanpraten dat FM en CVS tussen de oren zit want er zijn wel degelijk lichamelijke oorzaken...

----------


## kimmie101996

Kijk! volgens mij bergijpen alleen de mensen die dit hebben het echt goed. zelfs mijn eigen vader denkt dat het allemaal tussen de oren zit. dan ben ik blij met dit soort stukjes van mensen die het zelfde voelen als ik, in mijn omgeving is mijn moeder de enige die mij begrijpt omdat ze dit dus zelf ook heeft maar met niemand anders kan ik hier goed over praten en das lastig.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Ik ben het met je verhaal eens....pijnstillers begin je mee en gebruik je bij pijn, je krijgt soms van alles, steeds zwaarder, en dan weer andere omdat medicatie veranderd, of er gaat weer iets uit de handel...die magnesium en B12 heeft je dat goed gedaan?
nee het zit zeker niet tussen de oren, de mensen om je heen kunnen zo apart reageren, dan zeggen ze: Ik ben ook wel eens moe!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ja,ja,...iedereen wordt moe maar daar zit wel degelijk verschil in...soms kon ik zo uitgeput zijn dan neem ik de telefoon niet meer op...je past je aan bij je gevoel, wat fitheid betreft....
goed kijken wat je eet, drinkt, slapen, stress, het telt allemaal mee voor je gezondheid...
vorige week zat ik in de auto richting Duitsland met af en toe de stoelverwarming aan, gossiemikkie wat is dat lekker voor je derriere en je rug, maar dat zit niet in mijn eigen auto, die is normaal, zonder toeters en bellen, ha,ha.. :Big Grin:  en dan ben ik blij dat we naar 1 1/2 uur stoppen...ik ben dan helemaal stram  :Big Grin:  ik voel mij een marionet die leert bewegen...na even rekken, strekken, en een stukje lopen kom ik weer in model....ik ben het gewend maar het staat wat slordig dus maak ik soms maar een grapje....ha,ha,.. :Wink:  ik heb een tijdje terug bij de Action winkel "Glucosamine Puur" gekocht....2x daags 1 tablet slik ik nu...totaal ( 1200 mg 2 tablet) voor soepele gewrichten en gezond kraakbeen staat erop...ik probeer het gewoon...het kostte weinig, nog geen 5 euro....en zo probeer ik wel eens wat om te kijken of ik er baat bij hebt want wandelen met een hondje als je benen en lichaam zo stram zijn dat is wel eens behoorlijk lastig, dat zie ik aan mijn vader die Parkinson heeft ( akelige ziekte)....niet te vergelijken maar je voelt je soms zo oud, terwijl mijn geest soms gewoon wel lollig wil zijn .geen dag is hetzelfde, soms afhankelijk van het weer...,....nou lieve medeburgers en "strijders tegen de pijn"  :Stick Out Tongue: ...ik wens jullie een hele fijne dag toe....in Nederland is het Koninginnedag....de zon verdwijnt maar vanochtend was het lekker buiten...tijd om de douche in te duiken maar ik moet altijd na de wandeling even bijkomen...daggggggggggggggggggggg
Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Elisa en Kimmie, 
Ja enkel mensen die zelf CVS en FM hebben kunnen echt begrijpen hoe je je voelt er weten maar eerst wat er allemaal kan mislopen in je lichaam en meestal komt eerst de FM en daarna de CVS, zo was het bij mij toch, eigenlijk eerst verschrikkelijke rugklachten, een paar hernia's en daarvan heb ik blijkbaar FM gekregen en daarvan waarschijnlijk CVS ook al zijn er verschillende oorzaken voor FM en CVS hoor, CVS is echt terug te vinden in de bloedwaarden, FM kan je vergelijken met reuma maar de reumawaarden zijn negatief in het bloed dus denkt niemand aan FM. 
Elisa, bij mij heeft de hele therapie me er terug bovenop geholpen, alleen met magnesium en vit B12 was het niet goedgekomen omdat ook mijn maag niet meer werkte door de CVS en ik tal van onstekingen had in het bloed, te veel om op te noemen hier eigenlijk. Nu zit ik weer met verschrikkelijke rug en heuppijn, dus het wordt nog 2 dagen afzien en dan naar de ortho en hij moet me niet naar huis sturen zonder RX of scanner want dan gaat er een bom ontploffen in het ziekenhuis, ik voel dat er van alles mis zit in mijn rug en geen kleinigheid, ik heb terug uitvalsverschijnselen naar de benen toe tot in mijn knie en kan momenteel geen 100 meter meer stappen zonder echt uitgeput te zijn van de pijn, dus is ventje met de honden moeten gaan wandelen deze morgen, ik kon het echt niet... Vandaag kon ik toch niet op spoed terecht want veel ziekenhuizen werken hier op zondagsdienst omdat het morgen feest van de arbeid is... dus nu wel eventjes aan de pijnstillers omdat het niet anders kan... ook al doe ik het liever niet hoor want te veel pijnstilling kan andere ziektes die je niet weet dat je ze hebt maskeren. Zo zijn er CVS patiënten en FM patiënten die veel pijnstilling nemen en ze ook nodig hebben maar waar er dan laattijdig wordt vastgesteld dat ze ook nog een andere ernstige ziekte onder de leden hebben en dat wil ik echt niet.... 
Voor degenen die kunnen, nog veel plezier op Koninginnedag, dat is bij jullie echt veel fijner dan bij ons, al de huizen versiert met oranje dingens, vlaggen die overal uithangen, echt tof... nu ga ik wat buiten zitten in het zonnetje en ons wipkonijn van een hond straffen als hij weer eens zit te blaffen voor niks, daarnet heb ik hem de badkamer ingezwierd om wat te kalmeren, nu zien of het werkt :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morgeeeeeeeeeeee Christel, Heel veel sterkte gewenst bij de ortho, en uiteraard met je gezondheid.. :Frown: ..pijn blijft altijd moeilijk, je leert ermee omgaan maar het blijft altijd lastig....wat akelig dat het zo mis gaat....medicijnen kunnen ziektes verbergen dus teveel van alles slikken is nooit goed, je hebt volkomen gelijk....door al die ellende weet je al veel...bedankt voor de informatie...ik hoop dat je goed de dag doorkomt en dat ze je helpen met de honden etc....nogmaals Sterkte.... :Big Grin:  ik hoop dat je nog even van de zon hebt kunnen genieten....doegieeeeeeeeeeeee...wat de bloedwaarden betreft daar heb je gelijk in....al meer dan 20 jaar lopen martelen en mij afvragen hoe dat allemaal kan en dan zegt opeens een arts tussen neus en lippen dat je Fibromyalgie hebt....ik ben regelmatig naar een arts in Duitsland gegaan en die zei al wat hij zag.....helaas voert hij geen praktijk meer uit, maar ik heb geleerd om meer voor mijzelf op te komen en niet klakkeloos alles maar voor zoete koek aan te nemen, veel meer vragen stellen, Waarom, Hoe kan dat, etc........ :Stick Out Tongue:  bah verdrietig, ik heb mij altijd zo verloren gevoeld als ik weer ziek was en veel pijn had, want niemand gaf een bevredigend antwoord...buitengewoon jammer....je wordt er harder door.... :Wink:  hey lieve Christel....fijne dag ondanks je gezondheid....
Dikke knuffel x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Elisa en Kimmie, 
Nog 1 dag aftellen en dan mag ik eindelijk naar de orthopedist, die afspraak ligt al 9 weken vast hoor en eigenlijk ga ik voor een cyste in mijn teen, die moet weggehaald worden omdat ze drukt op mijn teen gewricht en dit heel vervelend geworden is als ik stap. 
Maar die mens zal wel ietsjes meer werk aan mij hebben dan verwacht :-) zeker nu mijn onderrug en mijn nek ook weer beginnen op te spelen, ik ga straks gelijk een lijstje maken met wat ik allemaal heb, zou misschien beter opschrijven wat ik niet heb dan zal het lijstje veel korter zijn... ik kan er nog grappen over maken ook se dan zit het nog goed, 't zal misschien helemaal anders zijn als ik nieuws heb van RX-en en scanners want die scanner van mijn bekken zal zeker moeten gemaakt worden, hopelijk moet ik daar ook weer geen weken op wachten want dan ga ik gewoon via spoed binnen en zeg dat ik niet meer kan stappen (een beetje overdrijven doet soms wonderen bij die artsen) anders nemen ze je niet serieus. 
Ben ook vandaag nog bij mijn ventje gebleven dus hij is gaan wandelen met de honden, nu moet ik hem enkel morgenochtend nog maar buiten laten en als het niet gaat, mijn dochter is thuis die doet dat wel voor haar mamsie hoor... ik moest al direct gaan zitten toen ik thuis kwam, ze kan soms heel lastig zijn maar soms echt heel lief ook, hoe snel dat iemand volwassen kan worden, onbegrijpelijk voor mij, echt waar.... ik word oud en mijn dochter wordt wijs...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve Christel.....
Als je dit leest dan ben je al geholpen in het ziekenhuis....ik hoop dat ze je niet al teveel pijn hebben gedaan.. :Frown:  .Sterkte lieverd na die tijd, het is geen pretje allemaal....
Humor hebben is belangrijk, dat houd een mens overeind....je bent al aardig gerenoveerd aan al je ledematen zo te horen....verschrikkelijk,  :Stick Out Tongue:  ehhh niet leuk.... :Embarrassment: 
Heel veel "BETERSCHAP" 
Liefs van Elisa xxx

----------


## christel1

Ik ga een total make over laten doen Elisa, dan komt het wel snor hoor, allé dat hoop ik toch echt, wat maken nu een paar wisselstukken meer of minder uit ????

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ha,ha,....lekker ding ben je toch.... :Big Grin:  een dikke zoen krijg je dappere vrouw....ik geloof dat je bergen kunt verzetten als er maar " LIEFDE " is!!! 

pas goed op jezelf...Liefssssssssssssssss  :Wink:  Sterkte....met lopen....

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
ik mag de 16de terug gaan voor mijn total make over, ze gaan van alles foto's nemen, van mijn heupen, mijn bekken en onderrug, mijn voeten en mijn knie (moet er nog zand zijn) en dan daarna moet ik naar 2 orthopedisten, de ene voor mijn heup en knie en de andere voor mijn tenen en voeten. De steunzolen zijn in de maak al, bij die bandagist moet ik dan ook zijn die dag, denk dat ik dan wel een paar uurtjes in het ziekenhuis zal zitten, moet er om 12u30 zijn maar ja eerst al die RX-en en een echo ook nog van mijn teen dat zal niet op 10 minuten gedaan zijn en dan nog gaan wachten bij de 2 orthopedisten, leuk dagje van maken in het ziekenhuis zeker ? Maandag naar de cardio, donderdag ook naar de cardio en volgende maandag uitslag bij de cardio en de woensdag daarop naar de ortho, misschien kan ik een tienbeurten kaart aanvragen, 10 keer betalen en 11de keer gratis :-)

----------


## sietske763

iig kan je je reiskosten aftrekken bij je volgende belastiongaangifte!
dat scheelt weer.
krijg dit jaar bijna 1800 euro terug van de medische reiskosten...toch een leuk spaarpotje zo.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: tjeetje zeg wat een bezoeken allemaal...geen kleinigheid....ze mogen je wel gratis een lunch aanbieden, jij bent een goede cliente.....pfffff  :Big Grin:  niet leuk natuurlijk....als ik dichter bij woonde ging ik met je mee voor een dagje...jij naar de artsen en ik zittende in de wachtkamer met een boekje en koffie... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ga momenteel alleen maar met mijn tante veelvuldig naar het ziekenhuis toe en soms met mijn vader, maar dat doet mijn andere zus ( 1 jaar jonger)...sterkte meid...ik hoop dat het allemaal n og een beetje beter kan worden met dat lijf van je en met je voeten(tenen)....
steunzolen lijkt mij wennen maar zeer belangrijk voor de bekkenstand he? succes met dit alles....ps: als je "haar" maar goed zit tijdens de fotosessie... :Stick Out Tongue:  ( grapje) fijn weekend....

Sietske: wauw dan heb je al heel wat kilometers gemaakt schat....

prettig weekend....het is Bevrijdingsdag...... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Elisa en Sietske, 
Niks gratis lunch hoor, donderdag moet ik daar zelfs nuchter toekomen en ook niks reiskosten, je moet alles maar zelf ophoesten... in B kan je dat niet aftrekken van je belastingen hoor.... moest het maar waar zijn... dan zou ik ook een mooi spaarpotje hebben. 
Ja en als mijn haar maar goed zit bij de fotosessie... maar ze nemen geen foto's van mijn hoofd hoor enkel de onderkant van mijn lichaam, denk niet dat ze daar veel haar gaan vinden... Ik heb zelfs geen haar op mijn benen, nooit gehad, een echte blondine he, die zijn niet echt behaard.. wel haar genoeg op mijn hoofd hoor maar de rest zo niet. Ja 1 keer hebben ze me eens een cola of fruitsap gegeven, moest ook nuchter zijn bij een onderzoek maar daarna voelde ik me zo flauw dat ze me snel iets gebracht hebben om te bekomen... maar verder gaat alles goed hoor...

----------


## kimmie101996

2 jaar geleden heb ik te horen gekregen dat ik fibromialgie heb. maar toen ik vrijdag bij een kinderreumatoloog ben geweest kreeg ik te horen dat kinderen dit haast nooi krijgen en ik het dus oppeens niet heb. ik was net zo ver dat ik het accepteerde en dat word het weer helemaal overhoop gehaald.
en waar komen dan al die klachten vandaan?? 
ik haat dit echt!

zo dit moest ik ff kwijt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Kimmie, ik kan mij voorstellen dat je even de kluts kwijt raakte.... :Wink: 

nou als de kinderreumatoloog dat zegt, dan "kan" dat zo zijn, maar niets is uitgesloten...
Klachten kunnen overal vandaan komen daar kun je "niet" altijd de vinger op leggen!!!!
als de pijn je teveel wordt dan kun je nog naar je eigen huisarts gaan..."JOU" gevoel bedriegt je niet dat is een feit, daar geloof ik in!  :Big Grin:  hou je haaks meid....
je kunt ook eens kijken en lezen over een "goede homeopaat" sommige mensen kunnen daar baat bij hebben...af en toe laat ik mij behandelen bij iemand die zeer veel verstand hiervan heeft en ik heb er vertrouwen in....doe datgene waar jij je goed bij voelt...wordt er maar niet onrustig door maar denk er over na....de ene persoon doet fysiotherapie, de ander gaat lichtjes sporten of zwemmen, voor iedere patient is dit anders...de 1 zal het zwaarder hebben dan anderen en bij heel veel pijn bestaat er nog de "pijnbestrijding" 
toen ik jong was had ik heel veel pijn in mijn benen kan ik mij nog herrinneren...dat hoorde waarschijnlijk toen bij het groeiproces..sommige dingen kom je nooit achter in het leven...
houd moed Kimmie...omdat je jong bent kunnen er wellicht ook nog wat klachten veranderen...de tijd zal het leren... :Big Grin: 
Sterkte en een prettig weekend gewenst....
Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  bij mijn mutualiteit ...kan ik wel vervoerkosten inbrengen bij operatie's....bij d'er voor en naverzorging ...zolang het nodig is .... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Suske, 
Ambulancekosten dat wel maar gewoon ziekenhuisvervoer, ik zou het niet weten, maar ja NMBS he.... dat is iets anders dan alle andere mutualiteiten in B...

----------


## Suske'52

christel  :Smile:  dochter /man voerde mij naar D'monde ...al de tijd dat het nodig was ....per km. had je een vergoeding ....

----------


## christel1

awel suske ik ga dat dan toch ook eens vragen hoor.. misschien doet de NMBS dat ook maar ik weet er echt de ballen van xxx

----------


## parasiet

Het FES is een fibromyalgie patiëntenvereniging waar je veel lotgenoten kunt ontmoeten.
Er is daar ook veel kennis van deze aandoening.
Misschien heeft iemand hier wat aan.

----------


## mamalien

amai, wat een hele tijd dat ik hier nog is ben komen piepen. ik heb zo gekluisterd gezeten aan mijn zetel van de pijnen ondertussen. er is veel gebeurd ondertussen.na een strijd van 13 jaar heb ik eindelijk mijn invaliditeit gekregen.
kheb er veel voor moeten doen wel. ben alleen benieuwd of ik nu weer telkens om de drie maand opgeroepen word of niet.ik heb ondertussen ook fibro op mijn lage rug en artrose. op mijn schouders is het ook gekomen en zelfs op mijn knieën.mijn tussenwervelschijven slijten af ook waardoor ik helse pijnen heb in mijne rug vandaar ik soms gewoon mijne zetel niet uit kan. :Mad: soms vraag ik me af waarom maar ik krijg er geen antwoord op. je bent nog jong en ziet er goed uit zeggen ze dan maar de binnenkant die ziet er vele slechter uit.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Mamalien: Eindelijk mamalien is er "erkenning" voor jou, dat moet goed aanvoelen... :Embarrassment: 
de pijnen zullen waarschijnlijk nooit meer overgaan, maar het is belangrijk dat je nog een beetje kunt bewegen....dat zul je wel enigzins doen want als je te lang in een zetel blijft hangen doet "ook" alles pijn...ik spreek uit ervaring....desalniettemin vindt ik het akelig voor jou...ook ik heb er soms moeite mee, ik kan niet alles doen en het kost mij veel energie...zelfs een relatie durf ik eigenlijk niet meer aan te gaan, want wie wil nou een vrouw die zoveel mankeert...je ziet het niet snel aan mij...ik blijf immer lachen want zo ben ik gewoon, maar diep in mijn binnenste voel ik mij niet meer vrij....het lijkt wel of het hele lichaam verkrampt, nu heb ik pas geleden een medicijn gekregen dat ervoor moet zorgen dat de boel( mijn lichaam) minder verkramt... :Stick Out Tongue:  pffffffffffffffff daarnaast slik ik wel mijn pijnstillers, die je gewoon zelf moet kopen, maar wel weer op advies van de pijnbestrijding....niet alles wil ik hebben en proberen....zeg lieverd, hou je haaks....soms verzet ik er mij tegen dat ik alles maar moet accepteren....als ik teveel pijn krijg dan bezoek ik de huisarts en als deze "niets" voor mij kan of wil betekenen dan ga ik naar de pijn bestrijding toe omdat ik daar altijd mag komen...tegenwoordig niet meer dan 1x per jaar....verder komen er soms nieuwe medicijnen op de markt dus het is altijd raadzaam om toch weer een poging te wagen....we gaan ons zelf nog lang niet afschrijven, maar de pijn vindt ik soms eveneens als jou zeer hinderlijk...het kost je energie...de een dag zit ik vol met goede voornemens en een dag later neem ik meer rust...met het sporten ben ik een aantal maanden gestopt maar ik wil het wel weer oppakken voor de winter...beetje fitness kan geen kwaad...het gaat erom dat je spieren/gewrichten een beetje blijven bewegen!!! Sterkte meid...en hopenlijk krijg je wat minder pijn... :Smile: 

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eénoog

Ben nieuw op dit forum. Hoop dat mijn registratie goed verlopen is. Ik stel me even voor: Eénoog: vrouw gehuwd en 1 zoon, 47 jaar, zo inaktief geworden als maar kan (huishouden in brokjes), fybromyalgie sedert 2003, nu al 3 jaar dooooodmoe en chronische migraine.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Welkom dame eenoog  :Big Grin: 

Wat leuk dat je een zoon hebt, dat voegt wat toe aan het leven...natuurlijk is het pijnlijk als je zoveel mankeert...ik wens jou veel sterkte met alles en hopenlijk kan MediCity een beetje verlichting bieden...kijk lekker rond hoe alles werkt dat heb ik ook gedaan en als je op een goede dag zin hebt om wat te schrijven dan kan je dat wellicht een beetje helpen...sterkte met alles....een prettige dag verder...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Eénoog

Liefste Elisabeth, dat ik een zoon heb is leuk maar bovenal heb ik een crème van een man die overal met me meegaat en me steunt. Hij is mijn soulmate. Zonder hem ware ik niks. In elk geval ben ik blij lotgenoten te treffen en te lezen hoeveel mensen dezelfde symptomen hebben als ik of omgekeerd. Altijd gedacht dat niemand buiten mijn gezin me zou begrijpen.
Groetjes van Eénoogje.
Idd, liefde overwint alles!!

----------


## Eénoog

Mamalientje, ik herken mezelf in jou. Helse pijnen! En het wordt er niet beter op. Bij mij begon het in mijn nek en schouders, nu ook rug, heupen, knieën en voeten. Zou willlen op mijn hoofd lopen omdat ze zo pijn doen (geen enkele schoen 'past' nog) maar dat gaat zeker niet want dat kopke doet ook dagelijks pijn (stress, migraine, verkramping,...). Een ware vicieuze cirkel en nu na al die jaren denk ik niet dat ik er nog zal uitraken. Lig ook hele dagen plat, slaap bijna zoveel als een kat. Een geluk dat ik niet te groot behuisd ben, 'k forceer mezelf om elke voormiddag 2u iets te doen, zo ben ik bijna rond op het einde van de week. Erg hé? En zeggen dat ik zo'n energieke dame was!
Ik wens dit niemand toe en we moeten er de moed inhouden. Wat anders? Tja, pijnbestrijding (soms te veel) en rust... dat is onze missie en vooral keep smiling!!!! We maken ons mooi, hoor je? Hartelijke groetjes van kapitein Eénoog.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Eenoog:  :Wink:  wat geweldig dat je zo'n prachtige bijzondere man hebt die je in alles steunt !!!! dat is een cadeau, jullie zijn dus zeer content met elkaar en dat is een zeer mooi gegeven...een zoon is "super" lijkt mij....
ook ik had zeer veel migraine de laatste 15 jaar...nu wordt dat eindelijk minder...ik slikte er Zomig voor.... nu is het patent eraf en heet het anders en is nu stukken goedkoper geworden!!! ik heb helaas geen advies voor jou met al je pijnen...ik neem aan dat je al wel bij de pijnbestrijding bent geweest of bij iemand die daar zeer veel verstand van heeft...ik ben er inmiddels ook wel achter dat het geen pretje is...de moed erin houden maar soms kun je er verdrietig om worden.....ik wens je voor nu een goede fijne dag toe met minder pijn en hopenlijk een klein zonnetje...
Warme groet van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eénoog

Hallo Elisabeth9, ja ik mag me gelukkig prijzen met mijn gezin en mijn huisje en toch ben ik ook weer niet gelukkig (lees depri). De vele bijna dagelijkse huilbuien stoppen niet en de pijn ook niet. Migraine aan de lopende band, oftewel spanningshoofdpijn, dan weer misselijk en buikkrampen en altijd die verspringende spierpijnen (sommige zijn ook constant) én die eeuwige vermoeidheid. Ik wil mijn leven een andere richting geven maar dat lukt me niet. Niets gaat me nog af. Ben beschaamd om zo'n trage huisvrouw te zijn, heb geen carrière meer, geen of weinig vrienden (als je ziek bent vallen ze bij bosjes weg hé?). Wat me op de been houd? De liefde voor mijn man en het leven. Pijnbestrijding doe ik regelmatig, maar alles is van korte duur. Ik lach nochtans graag en niemand ziet wat aan me (miserie, miserie) maar hier in mijn huisje alleen is het doorbijten. En 't zonnetje, ik verlang hevig naar volgende zomer want dan trekken we naar het zuiden en dat doet deugd! Ik herleef dan en hoop de winter door te komen...
Hartelijke groet van Eénoogje (knipoog).

----------


## swingmoeke

hoi lieve mensen
ik ben 63 jaar oud en over 2 jaar hebbenze bij mij fibromyalgie en cvs vastgesteld
ben ondertussen 7 weken op terapie geweest en heb daar veel geleerd
allereerst dat je niet over je grenzen mag gaan en op tijd rust moet nemen
ook ga ik 2 maal per week naar de sauna en zwem daar dan een half uurtje is warm water
is goed voor de spieren daar worden ze sterker van 
ik neem bio-doline als natuurlijke pijnstiller
ook neem ik Defatyl plus vitaminnen tegen de vermoeidheid
vandaag terug bij de specialiste geweest en krijg 2 maal baxter met magnesium
daar het najaar zwaar is voor fibro patienten
voorlopig ben ik zeer tevreden met de resultaten en geniet ik van het leven
morgen ga ik weer de ganse dag naar de sauna

----------

